# REDS HYDRAULICS FOUNDERS



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

I was just curious to know if anyone knew the REDS bros back in da day. My pops knew them growin up in Shelltown-National City, SAN DIEGO. He told me that it was Efren, David, and Ruben who started the company. They helped hook up his Pontiac Grand Prix back in the day when cruising Highland Ave was popular. So if you know any info on this, please reply.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ive seen them on America's Most Wanted from time to time :biggrin:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

didnt one of those guys get locked up for murder? i think i remember it on americas most wanted a few years ago.


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 1 2008, 04:37 PM~10990854
> *Ive seen them on America's Most Wanted from time to time :biggrin:
> *


i thought so.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

They were in Tucson for a while, not sure where they're at now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 1 2008, 05:46 PM~10990915
> *They were in Tucson for a while, not sure where they're at now.
> *


 :0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

mexico


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10991107
> *mexico
> *


x2


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

check it out.

http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=24370


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

AMERICAS MOST WANTED!!!!!!   :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  THATS A DAMN SHAME...LOWRIDERS HYDRAULICS WENT OUT OF BUSINESS AFTER THIS... VERY RELIABLE PRODUCT..YALL REMEMBER #10 PUMPHEAD THEY HAD


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 post's newbee asking dum questions maybe a fed?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10991877
> *2 post's newbee asking dum questions  maybe a fed?
> *




:yes:





I Smell Him From Here...


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 1 2008, 05:01 PM~10991877
> *2 post's newbee asking dum questions  maybe a fed?
> *


i smell a rat :angry: not good


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

My pops remembers that they had a shop right by National Ave in San Diego. My pops had his car cut by the bros at their parent's house on 16th street in National city back in da days when they first got started.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

pics or didnt hapen! :angry:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

BETTER KNOW AS THE 3 LITTLE PIGS OUT OF NATIONAL CITY 16TH STREET HAD THERE FIRST SHOP DOWN IN OTNC WEST SIDE OF THE TRACKS.THATS ALL


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm glad to know someone knows what I'm talking about. My pops said that a lot of the guys from CITY cc, AMigos cc, Group cc used to get their cars cut right on the side of their mom's house near KIMBO park. He said that they were always covered with oil and had long greasy hair.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rickys64_@Jul 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10992496
> *Hey, I'm glad to know someone knows what I'm talking about. My pops said that a lot of the guys from CITY cc, AMigos cc, Group cc used to get their cars cut right on the side of their mom's house near KIMBO park. He said that they were always covered with oil and had long greasy hair.
> *



ya now they are covered in vaseline in jail. same greasy look different kind of grease... except for the missing brother


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

lol i smell bacon,, they was on americas most wanted like 3 weeks ago, looking for them said they had tips of them at lowrider shows lately, I personally wouldnt say shit if I seen them today lol


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rickys64_@Jul 1 2008, 05:35 PM~10992043
> *My pops remembers that they had a shop right by National Ave in San Diego. My pops had his car cut by the bros at their parent's house on 16th street in National city back in da days when they first got started.
> *


my car was done by one of their builders....old dude. i remember them telling me he worked for reds...


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

do they have a reward out for them? maybe hes lookin to turn them for some cash


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Jul 1 2008, 10:42 PM~10994693
> *do they have a reward out for them? maybe hes lookin to turn them for some cash
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jul 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10991451
> *check it out.
> 
> http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=24370
> *


oh snap!! :0


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Jul 1 2008, 10:42 PM~10994693
> *do they have a reward out for them? maybe hes lookin to turn them for some cash
> *



Dogg the lowrider hunter ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

they did that back in 97


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

Gangsta


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickys64_@Jul 1 2008, 03:24 PM~10990764
> *I was just curious to know if anyone knew the REDS bros back in da day. My pops knew them growin up in Shelltown-National City, SAN DIEGO. He told me that it was Efren, David, and Ruben who started the company. They helped hook up his Pontiac Grand Prix back in the day when cruising Highland Ave was popular. So if you know any info on this, please reply.
> *


IT'S ONE THING TRYING TO REMEBER PEOPLE WHO WERE LEGENDARY AND RESPECTED. BUT TO HAVE INTEREST IN PEOPLE WHO AT THE END LEFT A NEGATIVE IMPRESSION IS STRAIGHT UP! :thumbsdown:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

u all know david is the one who did the killing, i think his bros problly tried to keep his crazy ass from it


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10990854
> *Ive seen them on America's Most Wanted from time to time :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

That rat smell is really stong in here let me call the orkin man :biggrin:


----------

